# Looking For Apple Cider Bottles



## willpower (25/2/11)

Hi all,
Can anyone tell me where to find suitable apple cider bottles?
I have read that I need to have proper cider bottles that are of a higher strength than beer bottles.
Can you tell me what other options I have for bottling if any?


----------



## manticle (25/2/11)

Presumably this is for bottling cider? I have no idea why you've been told that unless you are keen to make super fizzy cider (in which case it's no different from super fizzy beer).

Beer bottles are fine for cider - I use coopers longnecks for everything which are nice and strong. Otherwise champagne bottles or orval bottles if you must have super strength.


----------



## Xarb (25/2/11)

Yup I use my normal beer brewing bottles for my cider and have never had any trouble. Even the plastic cooper's kit bottles work fine!


----------



## willpower (25/2/11)

Ok. I wonder why the guy on the phone at Craftbrewer told me I need stronger bottles.
It will be carbonated after fermentation yes.
Where can I buy these bottles from on line?


----------



## manticle (25/2/11)

Maybe you misheard/misunderstood. Give them a ring and check - I can't imagine them doling out bad advice.

HB shops sell glass bottles, ebay sometimes lists crown seal HB bottles, brewers sometimes give them away and coopers sell PET bottles, available at department stores that stock HB stuff.

Otherwise drink your way through a carton or two, have a barbie with friends and some coopers, rummage other people's recycling etc etc.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (25/2/11)

I collect my old softdrink PET bottles for my cider and trial beers. They're definitely strong enough. Just rinse out the soft drink when finished and let dry. Once you've finished drinking cider from them chuck em out.


----------



## willpower (25/2/11)

Ok thanks guys. I see on Ebay there are a few auctions for Coopers long necks. Could I use coopers stubbies ?


----------



## Airgead (25/2/11)

Willpower said:


> Ok. I wonder why the guy on the phone at Craftbrewer told me I need stronger bottles.
> It will be carbonated after fermentation yes.
> Where can I buy these bottles from on line?



Unless they thought you were going to make something like an apple champagne... that level of carbonation does need stronger bottles. Specifically champagne bottles.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## SuiCIDER (25/2/11)

I find that the employees/owners at my local brewshops know nothing when it comes to cider. All they think about (and mainly cater for) are beer brewers.


----------



## jonocarroll (25/2/11)

I've always bottled my cider in beer bottles, with the one exception of using an actual commercial cider bottle... that made the first and last bottle bomb I've ever had (thankfully in a box, under some mats). Careful.


----------



## The_Duck (25/2/11)

I also use bottles bought from IKEA.

1L clear bottles with swingtop lids on them a-la-Grolsch.

Never had a problem with sealing and no bottle bombs in 3 years including using them for beers as well. Easy to clean and use silicon washers in the cap to seal so they are durable and food friendly. I can pop the top off one and it sounds and looks like a champagne cork, so it definitely holds pressure well.

Washed in Milton, boiling water, StarSan and no issues at all.

Not Cheap at $4.50 each (IIRC) but well worth it.

Watch out for people nicking them tho... lost one from BeerFest this year 


Duck


----------



## willpower (25/2/11)

I was thinking of using these ones http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Home-Brew-beer-bott...=item3f079d2809

They say they are suitable for cider.


----------



## SuiCIDER (25/2/11)

I would try a local brew shop for some bottles, you'll get them a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## KudaPucat (25/2/11)

Willpower said:


> Hi all,
> Can anyone tell me where to find suitable apple cider bottles?
> I have read that I need to have proper cider bottles that are of a higher strength than beer bottles.
> Can you tell me what other options I have for bottling if any?



IMHO, if you love cidre enough to want to make it, then do what I do. Buy and drink enough (I like Magner's) cidre and reuse the bottles.
they come in 330ml and 568ml (imperial pint)
I'm drinking enough now that I have a good store of bottles, they're a nice light green, with a good crown top.
At $5ea for the pint size, and full of good cidre, it's great value.
Especially if I say I'm paying $2 per bottle, the cidre it self at $3/pint is great ;-)


----------

